# Massey ferguson 35 air intake



## mog (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello
I have a few questions about the massey ferguson 135 and 35x.I know very little about tractors but was going to buy a MF 135 or 35x and wanted to know bit about these features 

1.Does massey ferguson 35x come in striaght axle models?
2.Is the air intake in 35x an advantage or disdvantage.Why is it necessary?
3.Is multipower in MF 135 advantage or disdvantage for buying and selling 

Thank you in advance for any information.


----------

